# How to teach 5 month old pup not to pull?



## andy norris (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wanted to ask you folks what is the best method to teach our pup not to pull while walking on a leash? We are using just a plain nylon style collar. Would a prong collar be a good thing to use for training not to pull? Would this be a bad idea because she is young? Just worried about hurting her neck if we go with a prong. What do you guys suggest we do to teach her not to pull?

Thanks.....

If this is posted in the wrong area please move as needed.


----------



## James Benigno (Aug 1, 2008)

When you are walking, if the pup starts to pull. Do a complete 180degree turn, and start walking in the opposite direction. If the pup does it again, turn around again.

They will soon figure out who is leading the walk and deciding on the direction that will be taken.

Also, when the pup does walk beside you, mark it, and reward it immediately. Then if she pulls again, just ignore it, dont correct, turn around and continue. Mark when she does the right thing, even if its for a really short time... and she will get the idea.

Might take you a little while, and you could get dizzy if you keep spinning the same way, but I recommended this to a friend of mine with a bulldog that had no manners whatsoever after reading about it on this forum and in 2 weeks he is perfect.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy - there are lots of different techniques to get your puppy to stop pulling...and a lot of factors...how you want to train, the personality of the individual pup...what equipment you plan to use, rewards etc...why the pup is pulling....

I have used the prong on pups 6 months of age, but don't recommend it for all...I also prefer using the ecollar for training-even the youngsters...but that is another topic. 

I usually like to exercise and wear them out a little before I start trying to instill any obedience on them...then when they are a little tired, set some limits to what they are allowed to do..like not pulling n the leash when walking .and teach them something else...like a sit, or a retreive..or introduce to the A-frame...etc, and finish by rewarding them with some form of play...going after a tug, or ball etc...so it always keeps them interested in what are we going to do next.

I like to start out with the flat nylon collar very high on the neck, just behind the ears, snug, but not tight...so the pup understands you are the one leading. Doesn't really give them an opportunity to pull.

One other basic technique you can try...using a simple flat collar...is let the pup walk, once the pup is almost to the end of the leash(usually a long line), make an about face, don't wait for the pup just turn and go in the opposite direction. The pup will get a slight correction, a pop from the leash if done correctly, and will have to come back your way...when the pup comes to you...mark that...by praise, a treat...something positive...and repeat...this is one technique that is somewhat easy to explain and will get your dog paying attention to where you are going in a short amount of time.

there are so many more techniques, find the one that works best for you, but keep in mind your long term goal so you can train with that direction in mind. Mo


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I used the turn technique with a prong collar. Everytime I turned the pup would get a light pop, and then as soon as he turned, he got a verbal praise, and a small treat. he learneed i how to walk without pulling in about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

You've already gotten good advice. But here'a a different one. 

Don't. In fact, don't walk your pup (yet).

Teach your pup to come into the heel position. From anywhere. Once this is awesomely good, your pup will use self-control to stay with you. If pup starts to walk ahead, a simple "heel" command and the pup will back up into heel position with no leash guidance. It results in some stinkin amazin heeling later, hind end awareness and other good stuff.

Self-control is always preferable to handler-control...


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you thought of using a clicker to mark the behavior that you want (walking close to you without pulling) and reward the desired behavior with very yummy food? Do that a few times and your pup will not leave your side! lol

Jeannie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeannie Helton said:


> Have you thought of using a clicker to mark the behavior that you want (walking close to you without pulling) and reward the desired behavior with very yummy food?


Or maybe try this instead:



James Benigno said:


> ... when the pup does walk beside you, mark it, and reward it immediately. .... Mark when she does the right thing, even if its for a really short time... and she will get the idea.


 I'm just teasing you. (I use that method too.)


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

James Benigno said:


> When you are walking, if the pup starts to pull. Do a complete 180degree turn, and start walking in the opposite direction. If the pup does it again, turn around again.


Sorry about that. lol I stopped reading after the first paragraph, no offense James, because there is NO WAY that I would use force on a dog like this, especially a baby puppy who is only 5 months old! I feel it is old-school and unfair, and can damage the relationship you are trying to build with your dog.

What are you correcting your dog for? You surely haven't taught him the expected behavior you are looking for, yet you are yanking your dog around so that he wont pull on the leash? Why do you get to pull on the leash and not the dog?? What are you really teaching your puppy when you do this? To be on the nervous side, always wondering when you are going to start cranking away at him for, in his mind, no reason???? ](*,) 

Sorry, folks, I feel very strongly about this kind of stuff. You need to be fair to the dog, and the above is definately not fair. I have a very high drive Rottie who will pull me all over the neighborhood if I let him, and if I were to start cranking away at him, very bad things will happen, things like reduction in drive to handler aggression. Not going there! lol I choose to build a solid, positive relationship with my dog and I work with him consistantly and show him how to "win" on a walk. He's doing great, and I've never once cranked away at him.

I'm definately no expert here, just my lil ole opinion. 

Jeannie


----------



## James Benigno (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeannie Helton said:


> Sorry about that. lol I stopped reading after the first paragraph, no offense James, because there is NO WAY that I would use force on a dog like this, especially a baby puppy who is only 5 months old! I feel it is old-school and unfair, and can damage the relationship you are trying to build with your dog.
> 
> What are you correcting your dog for? You surely haven't taught him the expected behavior you are looking for, yet you are yanking your dog around so that he wont pull on the leash? Why do you get to pull on the leash and not the dog?? What are you really teaching your puppy when you do this? To be on the nervous side, always wondering when you are going to start cranking away at him for, in his mind, no reason???? ](*,)
> 
> ...


Sorry if I didn't elaborate enough, I didnt mean turn around and yank the dog backwards, I just meant to do an about face, and the pup will turn around once they realise your facing the opposite direction and they cant pull you along.

You are doing no more damage than what they are doing to themselves pulling on the lead in the first place. I dont think "popping" the lead, or the use of a prong is necessary, you just turn around and wait for them to start walking the way you are facing, take a few steps, mark, reward and continue.

If you have a look around other posts on the forum eg. "Should I let my puppy bark at me while playing" you'll see I share the same views as you


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

James Benigno said:


> Sorry if I didn't elaborate enough...you just turn around and wait for them to start walking the way you are facing, take a few steps, mark, reward and continue...


YES!!! We do think alike! lol Ok, so there was a little miscommunication there. No harm. No foul. :-D I still see people doing the old school thing A LOT!! Especially from pet owners and old school-type trainers. I guess we learn from watching those training methods as much as we do practicing ours. Happy eyes are a great reminder to why we go through all the extra effort, spend the extra time getting each level down solid, and work our dogs on their agenda, or at least let them think we are. ;-) 

I just love to watch a dog work who is giving you his all trying so intensly to work for his reward, rather than the poor dog who is working so very had, with all his might, to avoid being slammed on by the trainer. The difference is tremendous!!! :-D 

Jeannie


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> I used the turn technique with a prong collar. Everytime I turned the pup would get a light pop, and then as soon as he turned, he got a verbal praise, and a small treat. he learneed i how to walk without pulling in about 1/2 an hour.


The way I see it, I don't see how your pup learned very much at all. Your pup only learned a new avoidance behavior. You may have a had a fast result on that walk, but what about the next one? What about the day he hits his teens? Hits adulthood? Then you might have a problem.  

And from what I remember, a "light pop" of a prong kills drive. I squashed my first bitch, and trust me, it is NOT worth it. She was such a great dog; it was ME who was the clueless dork on one end of the leash, not her. BTW, I'm not calling you a clueless dork. I don't even know you! lol

You could get an equally pleasing walk out of your little guy with a few weeks of training, AND you will have a HAPPY puppy. I hope that this gives you food for thought.  

Jeannie


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks I guess. I am lucky enough to be able to bring my dog to work with me every day, so he is with me 24/7. he is 10 months old now and our bond is very strong, and he works to please, very intense. That is the only time I have used that technique before he has gone through the learning and distraction phases, and believe me, he has plenty of drive. But I do agree with you that it is an "old school" method, and i'm sure there are better ways to train a dog to walk on leash, depends on the dog and handler. Jeannie, just wondering if you use a prong at all,what do you use for a correction?


----------



## Jeannie Helton (Aug 10, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Jeannie, just wondering if you use a prong at all,what do you use for a correction?


I have a few differnt prongs, sure, but I don't use anything at all to correct my puppy right now. My puppy is only an 11 months old baby, and not capable of truly learning an exercise fully at this age to even warrant a correction. His body may be big, but he is still a puppy. He has a LOT of maturing and growing still to do. When we get to the correction phase, if he needs it, I will turn on his e-collar and use it appropriately.  

BTW - my dog goes to work with me, too. I'm with him 24/7, but now I realize that he needs some time to himself, so I crate him for short periods of time, too. That way, he'll be clearer in the head and more ready to drive me for some more clicker action.  

Jeannie


----------

